# Cast Iron Router Tables (for table saw)



## GotWood (May 18, 2015)

Looking for a cast-iron router table for my table saw. Ideally, it would be 27x14 in size. 

Found these two:

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Router-Extension-Table-for-Table-Saw/H7507
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000KILH0E/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A14H0JFYWFFKDY

The Grizzly is a tad too wide (18"). The Amazon version offers good value and would work (10"), but would prefer one slightly wider.

I'm leaning towards ordering the Amazon router table. Are there other cast iron router tables I should consider? Thanks.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*there's a few more out there*

http://www.ptreeusa.com/tablesaw_products.htm#1066 *Cast Iron Router Wing
*










Click Here for Larger Image

When space is an issue and only the best will do! Our SOLID CAST IRON router table top with lift out router insert gives you the best of both worlds! A full 1½” thick of solid cast iron, prevent virtually any sort of vibration! The table is easy to install with pre-drilled holes for attaching to any table saw! Built in tandard miter slot for use with most any miter gauge. Machined to our exacting specifications our cast iron router wing is built to last, and built to perform.
*Includes:*


1ea. Cast Iron Wing 15" x 27" x 1-1/2"
1 ea. 9-1/4" x 11-3/4" Router Plate
Mounting Hardware
Here's the one's I have:
http://www.amazon.com/Bench-Dog-Tool...uter+extension


* Bench Dog Tools 40-102 
*






 Price: $329.99 & *FREE Shipping*. Details 









 Fits all contractor-grade table saws and all right-tilt cabinet-grade table saws that have 27-Inch deep by 1-1/2-Inch thick cast iron tables.
 Included ProFence quickly dismounts and hangs on provided j-hooks while you use your tablesaw.
 Perfect for small shops.
 Includes router top, fence, and mounting hardware. ProPlate is sold separately. Plate opening 8-1/4 by 11-3/4. The ProLift 40-150 has a 3/8" thick plate.
 Limited Lifetime Warranty.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

MLCS which is distributed through Eagle America also sells a cast iron router table (16" x 27"), weighs 50 lbs @ $290 USD. Doubtful if you will find an exact router table to your dimensions. Be safe.


----------



## Paarker (Mar 20, 2013)

I have the Peachtree version and couldn't be happier.


----------



## GotWood (May 18, 2015)

woodnthings said:


> http://www.ptreeusa.com/tablesaw_products.htm#1066 *Cast Iron Router Wing
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I saw this during one of my searches. Is the above router plate made out of plastic? 

Not fond of the plastic versions. Had bad luck with them not being perfectly flat.


----------



## GotWood (May 18, 2015)

woodchux said:


> MLCS which is distributed through Eagle America also sells a cast iron router table (16" x 27"), weighs 50 lbs @ $290 USD. Doubtful if you will find an exact router table to your dimensions. Be safe.


Thanks! At first glance looks good. I especially like the aluminum router plate insert. Anybody know how thick the cast-iron router table itself is? Inch-and-a-half?


----------



## GotWood (May 18, 2015)

Paarker said:


> I have the Peachtree version and couldn't be happier.


Are you referring to the same router table that woodnthings recommended? Is the router insert metal or plastic? Thanks.


----------



## Paarker (Mar 20, 2013)

It's only the cast iron part. I bought mine to fit my Jessem lift. If my memory is correct you can buy one with a plate but you will have to decide what size to buy.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

I have the Bench Dog cast extension, fairly happy with it, other than the plate size is non-standard.

I found this guy on EBAY awhile back, looks interesting...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/UNISAW-to-R...nsion-wing-mounts-router-below-/321781089231?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*they have an aluminum plate also ...*



GotWood said:


> Thanks. I saw this during one of my searches. Is the above router plate made out of plastic?
> 
> Not fond of the plastic versions. Had bad luck with them not being perfectly flat.


Their "premium" plate is $70.00:
http://www.ptreeusa.com/routerPlates.htm

*Premium Aluminum Router Plate*








​ THE LAST ROUTER PLATE YOU WILL EVER BUY! ​ Precision machined .318" (approx.) thick aluminum plate for perfect flatness and no sag. 
Inverting your router in a router table allows for safer and more versatile operations. Large 9 "x1 2" or 9-1/4" x 11-3/4" designs accommodates heavy routers.
Snap out rings allow for openings of 3-7/8", 2-5/8" & 1-1/4" for a closer match to your router bit. The Aluminum Router Plate includes a shoulder pin for freehand work and magnets to help hold the insert into your router table. Threaded Allen wrench inserts in each corner help you level and easily adjust the router insert with your table.
Unique cam action adjusters to insure a perfect in your router table opening. Router plate is pre-drilled for easy installation of cam action side adjusters.
Shoulder pin for easy hand work. The pin makes cuttings, styles, rails and miters a breeze.


----------



## GotWood (May 18, 2015)

woodnthings said:


> Their "premium" plate is $70.00:
> http://www.ptreeusa.com/routerPlates.htm
> 
> *Premium Aluminum Router Plate*
> ...


Aluminum plate! Excellent, I like that :thumbsup:

Little pricey (table plus plate). Sometimes you gotta pay to play :smile:


----------



## GotWood (May 18, 2015)

shoot summ said:


> I have the Bench Dog cast extension, fairly happy with it, other than the plate size is non-standard.
> 
> I found this guy on EBAY awhile back, looks interesting...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/UNISAW-to-R...nsion-wing-mounts-router-below-/321781089231?


Nice idea. Gotta wonder why table saw manufacturers, as a matter of practice, don't make cast-iron router table wings for their table saws. The R&D costs for a hole and a couple of threaded screw mounts must be minimal. There's obviously a demand.


----------

